# popeye



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

somebody have useful information about what it is and how to treat it??? im pretty sure one of my p's has this because one of his eyes in bulged very far out the side of his head.

ok i just found this out on another site...

EDITED ..

Erythromycin Phosphate Powder

USE: Fin and tail rot, corynebacterium, (kidney disease) pop eye. Most gram-positive and some gram negative bacteria and fungus. Black Molly disease.

POWDER DOSAGE: 1/4 teaspoon for 20 gallons every 24 hours with a 25% water change before each treatment. Treat for 10 days.

now i have 5 other piranhas with the one with popeye.. is it ok to put the Erythromycin in the whole tank with all of them ?? or is it completely nescessary to separate??


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i just lost 3 fish to popeye... i suggest lowering the water and treating the whole tank just in case it spreads and dont forget to take out the carbon from ur filters


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> i just lost 3 fish to popeye... i suggest lowering the water and treating the whole tank just in case it spreads and dont forget to take out the carbon from ur filters
> [snapback]802078[/snapback]​


how do you take carbon out of filters? and do you mean lower water temp?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

what kinda filters are u running? usually there is a packet of carbon in them just pull it out.. by lowering the water level i mean taking water out of the tank. that is if u wanna treat the whole tank.. medication is given according to gallonage so if u lower the water level of the tank u will be using less medication thus saving u money.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> what kinda filters are u running? usually there is a packet of carbon in them just pull it out.. by lowering the water level i mean taking water out of the tank. that is if u wanna treat the whole tank.. medication is given according to gallonage so if u lower the water level of the tank u will be using less medication thus saving u money.
> [snapback]802160[/snapback]​


saving money, and making it easier on yourself when trying to take the meds out of the water. i personally haven't had experience with popeye but i don't like to treat my fish unless it is absolutely necessary, so i always quarantine only those that are sick. in my experience, dosing healthy fish with meds has bad effects, sometimes killing fish.. but diseases left untreated in the early stages will also kill fish.. so to be completely safe, throw the popeyed fish into a different tank... quarantining sick fish is always better, treat him, and then keep a watchful eye on the other fish.. if they start to get sick.. then treat them too. if you really want to though, you can put the medicine in both tanks, hospital tank and your normal tank.







goodluck champ, hope your fish pulls through.

as for the carbon removal, if you have a powerfilter (hang on back), that is not an Aquaclear, then you will probably have filter "cartridges" they like to call them, and most of them contain carbon inside of them.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

good job spazzy tying up the loose ends i left.. but usually with popeye if u can see the eye pertruding its too late.. i remember reading that and of course i have experienced it







hopefully urs is far less severe than mine was


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

ok thanks everyone, hope they are ok


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

well i think a miracle happend today... i woke up to see tha this eye is now back inside his head where it belongs







... everything is fine in the tank..

i guess he musta slammed his eyeball against the glass or something to push it back it


----------

